# Confirmation needed on ID



## n-seine (Sep 29, 2008)

ok.. This I am suspecting is Sagittaria graminea but t here are small aspects that make me not so sure.. The least of which is my good friend and plant buddy that keeps saying " AHHH, that is NOT Sag graminea" but says nothing more.. lol

I have seen plants growing emersed but these were actually immersed growing in a heavy water flow... there is a mildly pronounced mid rib with a lazy wide V shaped leaf from the midrib..


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm afraid it's not so easy this time; I don't want to commit to an answer without some flowers, fruit, etc. We might make an educated guess now, but if you really want to stick it to your buddy o), more will be needed. You might look here (page 94) in the meantime.
http://www.herbarium.unc.edu/flora.htm


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

The structure of the leaves resemble some kind of _Potamogeton sp._ But most of these plants have a few pairs of leaves on each stem...
I may be "traveling" but it would be some kind of _Vallisneria_?


----------



## n-seine (Sep 29, 2008)

The tips are smoothly rounded.. Vallisneria that I have noticed If you look closely are serrated to a tip which appears rounded at a normal looking distance... Or so I think I see so I might be wrong
Flowers are a year away... I could describe but probably not the detail you are wanting...
Seedpods on similar plants but never seen on these... basically a green gumball in shape.. each pointy protrusion is a "tail"on a seed that is jammed together with all the other seeds to make a spherical ball with lots of little pointy things.. lol size is about a ping pong ball maybe a little smaller


I am having a heck of a time d/l the Weakly flora I keep getting a list and only a list and page 94 is not anything that could even remotely be this.. lol the page says 1,000 pages and what I am getting is barely 98 pages. but I am working at it and thank you again


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

I would suggest looking into the Sparganium genus. Many of them are emergent, with a strong keel along the median of the leaf. However, they can grow in several feet of water, and will take on a Vallisneria-like appearance until they emerge and stiffen their form.

Your description of the fruiting heads matches with Sparganium. The uniform veins suggest Sparganium also.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree with Paul. Here a Sparganium key for North America:
http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=1&taxon_id=130772
Whole plants with inflorescences / infructescences are needed for ID.


----------

